# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Cần mua ray trượt 9mm 12mm dài tầm 220mm trở lên

## 3D Da Nang

MÌnh cần mua ray trượt bản 9mm, 12mm dài ít nhất 220mm số lượng lớn càng tốt. Ai có liên hệ mình số 0979561830 hoặc ZALO số đó.

----------

